# Black stains from rubber window surrounds



## belcher (Mar 3, 2010)

Anyone out there know of a treatment for the black rubber window surrounds?, mine are degrading slightly & leaving a black stain on the white bodywork, especially after rain.


----------



## daveharry (Nov 6, 2007)

I use all purpose cleaner from lidls 99 pence a bottle.

DAVE


----------



## joedenise (Jul 20, 2007)

AutoGlym Super Resin Polish does the job - worked on our van.


----------



## Rayo (Jan 3, 2010)

Elbow grease and the universal solvent (H2O). Anything else might damage your gel coat.


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

Wet sponge with wash and wax and a spot of cream cleaner that is ok for plastic baths.

dave p


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

Wet sponge with wash and wax and a spot of cream cleaner that is ok for plastic baths.

dave p


----------



## Jented (Jan 12, 2010)

Hi.
I use Fenwicks C/van Cleaner,its done c/vans,m/homes,and if there is any mix left in the bucket,it does the plastic windows on the front of our "Hovel" lol.
Ted.


----------

